# ""

## Natalia-M

, , ...  :Embarrassment:  
      ""?
____________
 :Smilie:

----------


## Rh

.

----------


## Govorun

> , ,


.    .., ,    ,       



> ..       (,      ),           .

----------


## sema

..

----------


## Govorun

.  -   ,      (  ).        :Smilie:

----------


## stas

!     :Smilie:

----------


## Natalia-M

- ?  !  :Smilie: 
,    ...  :Frown:

----------


## stas

*Natalia-M*,    ?  :Wink:

----------

www.gramota.ru

----------


## Natalia-M

*!*  :Smilie:

----------


## faust

,    ...

----------


## Miha

,    (,     )

----------


## Itasika

*Miha*,  ,  -  ,     ,  ....    .
,   ,      ...

----------


## Miha

endorsement (in'do:smnt) -   , ., 1964. - " " -    .     .  :Wow:  
 , *Itasika*,     "...  ..."

----------


## Miha

- , .,   , 1998.      .
 ,    .      .

----------


## Rh

,    ,         .

----------


## sema

*Rh*,  ..     ))          ))))

----------


## Rh

?

----------


## faust

*Rh*,  ,       .  ,    .

----------


## Rh

,      :Smilie:

----------


## sema

> ,



))          ,   ...   )

----------


## -

,
     (  .      ),     -ment.
(e.g development, parliament,reimbursement etc.)

----------


## _UNA_

> ,
>      (  .      ),     -ment.
> (e.g development, parliament,reimbursement etc.)


 
, -; . [. Indossament  . in -   dorsum - , ] .

----------


## C.

,    !

,  , -     ,    ,        .   -    ,      . .  (. .)    ,   -        ,      -ment,          . ,   ,   ..    -  , ?  , ,     ,   ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## stas

> ,   ,   ..    -  , ?  , ,     ,   ...


 __ __   ,    __ __   .

----------

